# High-Value Target Teams



## mike_cos (May 3, 2011)

About OBL, I point out this interesting read. (click on pic below)

*Osama Bin Laden:  INSS Research Reflecting Strategic Approaches*


Recently, Dr. Christopher Lamb and Mr. Evan Munsing produced a Strategic Perspectives entitled "Secret Weapon: High-value Target Teams as an Organizational Innovation."  The publication focuses on the innovations of using network-based targeting: "...charting the clandestine terrorist and insurgent cells and their immediate supporters in order to attack them, but also using all-source intelligence to reveal the local environment, its social networks, and key decisionmakers and their motivations. The second innovation was the fusion of improved all-source intelligence with operational capability. Having intelligence and operations working together in common space on a sustained basis produced persistent surveillance, improved discrimination, and better decisionmaking. The third innovation was the integration of counterterrorist and counterinsurgency efforts and the proliferation of this model. All three innovations—networked- based targeting, fusion of intelligence and operations, and counterterrorist-counterinsurgency integration—required unprecedented collaboration between diverse departments and agencies and between SOF and conventional forces. Together, these innovations set the stage for the dramatic reversal of the security situation in Iraq in 2007."  Using 10 variables often cited in organizational literature as important determinants of team success, and qualitative assessments offered by personnel with direct experience...underscores the importance of common purpose, clearly delegated authorities, small size and collocation, and a supportive organizaitonal context.


----------



## Marauder06 (May 3, 2011)

Title and writeup sound to me like someone read "Starfish and the Spider" and copy/pasted some things by McChrystal and Flynn and called it something sexy...


----------



## AWP (May 3, 2011)

Some of these articles remind me of the old Office Depot or Office Max commercial where the guy is in a conference or meeting and tells everyone they need to "shift the para-dig-em" (paradigm). The authors have no clue what they are saying, but they know it sounds important.


----------



## Marauder06 (May 3, 2011)

I'll take a closer look at it later on, I might be able to at least reference it for my thesis


----------

